# lf:large flagtail



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looking for 10 inch plus flagtail , will pay top dollar for healthy and VERY NICE LOOKING fish ... 



i know i missed the one adrian was selling , but the timing just was not right , now it is ...


----------

